# Laptop is shutting off



## ruwilde59 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Hi,*

*I was wondering if anyone had a suggstion why my HP Pav N5000 series Laptop model is just shutting down, it's strange cause I can hear the fan but the screen is black and nothing, I reboot and sometimes it will come on for a few minutes and sometimes it wont even get through the boot sequence. Some said the power supply could be bad, but it seem like the video or Vid card is screwed up. If i just take it to any service center they could tell me anything and charge me more then the laptop is worth. Coud it be a bad battery? *


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Try getting a can of air and blow out the vents.

Also - look for the small switch the tells the computer the the cover is closed - I'v' seen these stick - and it can cause the system to go into suspend mode.


----------



## tribe_fan (May 18, 2006)

Check this out too - did a quick search on "hp n5000 shutting down"

http://members.cox.net/rstultz5/knowledge/Documents/Disassembly%20of%20Hewlett%20Packard%20Pavilion%20N5190%20Laptop.htm


----------



## RAC (Jul 6, 2006)

It is possible that the computer is working but the LCD is dead. Try attaching an external monitor. If the notebook screen is black but the external monitor displays, voila. 

The suggestion to remove dust from the fan vent is a good one. There may be an issue with the thermostat.


----------



## MAYESJI (Aug 29, 2006)

is it shutting down after it comes on or can you hear it keep running until YOU shut it off?


----------



## Gary335 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sounds to me like you have a video problem. from your description of the problem, it sounds as if the system is still on when you loose video which leads me to believe that either there's something wrong with the LCD or with the video chip inside the laptop.


----------



## IckesTheSane (Oct 17, 2007)

Bad memory can cause all kinds of strange issues, from periodically locking up to the stuff you're describing. There's a free utility you can try here:

http://hcidesign.com/memtest/

Let it run for a while. 20 minutes minimum, overnight is best. If it keeps running your RAM is fine.

It's also a good check of your cooling system. It doesn't turn the heat up as much as other programs could, but if you're having problems like that I don't think you'd want to push it as hard as you can. Be sure to clean out any dust before you run it so you're checking the right things.


----------

